# Fif rack



## Steve W

Has anyone ever heard of 19" or 23" 2 post equipment racks be referred to as a "fif rack"? 
If so what does fif mean?


----------



## HARRY304E

Steve W said:


> Has anyone ever heard of 19" or 23" 2 post equipment racks be referred to as a "fif rack"?
> If so what does fif mean?



http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...3EquipmentRackTo19PanelMountAdapterPlates.pdf

http://www.racksolutions.com/reducer-brackets.html


----------



## Wpgshocker

Are you referring to the rack itself? Like a seismic rack? 

http://www.middleatlantic.com/dcm/rack/r2.htm

http://www.fema.gov/earthquake/fema-e-74-reducing-risks-nonstructural-earthquake-damage-16


----------



## Steve W

Yes I'm referring to the rack itself , people call them fif rackks and I'm curious why!


----------



## LoVolt134

Facility interface frame. Never use the fif term, I always just say 19" or 23" rack.


----------



## MisterCMK

I refer to 23" racks as scrap metal.


----------



## wildleg

who's on foist ?

no, who's on toid ! what's on foist !

who's on fif ?

fif ? dey ain't no fif, you moron !

dey's a fif over here. I drank most of it already. nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------

